# Would you buy this Lang smoker?



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

I've been offered a deal on a Lang 84 deluxe with chargriller, about a year old for $2700. Would you guys consider this a good deal assuming it's in good condition?

What should I look for and inspect when I go look at it? I don't have a whole lot of experience with stick burners.

Thanks guys.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like a decent price to me...   Just remember to offer less and see if he will take it, you can always come up but you can't go down if you find out he would have taken less.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

Well a Lang 48 is certainly a quality smoker. I would be proud to have one in my backyard. Like Paul says take a look at it & offer him less & see what happens.


----------



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

First I would make sure it is a Lang.  Did you post this question on Ben Lang's Forum?  Maybe at least read the posts on that forum and see if the seller has posted, may pick up some hints or a discussion about the pit for sale.

If I was trying to sell my Lang I would be on their forum asking what a fair price would be and if anyone was looking for one.

Al


----------



## callahan4life (May 8, 2011)

A new one is $5195.00 plus shipping or or tax. If it is a Lang I would offer him less and see what happens if he stays firm it would still be hooked to my truck when I left his yard. If I lived closer to Texas I would race you over there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

I never thought of that Al. How do you know if it is a Lang?


----------



## callahan4life (May 8, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I never thought of that Al. How do you know if it is a Lang?


My 36 Patio I bought a few months ago has a tag with the LANG Logo riveted to the front. The thermometer is a custom one made for LANG (their name under the glass). Also since it is a trailered rig wouldn't the DMV Tag Registration say LANG?


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

Uh...it's not in Texas...its in Lousiana...I gotta go!!!

Hahaha,

I believe it is a Lang according to the pictures I've seen.  I've compared the pictures to the Lang site in detail and everything checks out so far.  Was planning on checking for the serial number tag with "Lang" on it when I checked it out.  That price is the negotiated price.  Still a good deal if you ask me.   Anything else I should look for when I inspect it??    Any problem areas?  Signs of abuse?   Thanks.


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

I checked the forum this morning but havent posted about it.  It's a slow forum so I probably wouldnt get a response for a few days.


alblancher said:


> First I would make sure it is a Lang.  Did you post this question on Ben Lang's Forum?  Maybe at least read the posts on that forum and see if the seller has posted, may pick up some hints or a discussion about the pit for sale.
> 
> If I was trying to sell my Lang I would be on their forum asking what a fair price would be and if anyone was looking for one.
> 
> Al


----------



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

Where in Louisiana is it?.  If its in the East either Eman or I can check it out for you.  I already own one and Bob wants a larger one so you don't need to worry about us moving in on you!  PM me if I can help.


----------



## pineywoods (May 8, 2011)

It sounds like a good deal. My only words of caution would be that the 84 is a big smoker and are you sure you want a smoker that big? The Langs are pretty much bullet proof as long as the axles and tires are in good shape there's not much to go wrong with them. I have a spot on my 84 between the fire box and chamber that a weld has cracked or something and you can see fire through it but even that's not that big a deal grinder and welder and it can be fixed pretty quick and we are still using it the way it is. As for the Lang site I wouldn't worry whether the guy has ever posted on it or not I've never even been to it


----------



## fife (May 8, 2011)

Good luck with It


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

I thought about the size too.  I would like to sell some Q to friends that have had me smoke a brisket or rack of ribs on my WSM before and maybe get it on some comps.  But if it does end up being too much for me Im sure I can find a 60 owner that is wanting to trade up.  Seems like I've noticed a lot of guys want to go from 60 to 84
 


Pineywoods said:


> It sounds like a good deal. My only words of caution would be that the 84 is a big smoker and are you sure you want a smoker that big? The Langs are pretty much bullet proof as long as the axles and tires are in good shape there's not much to go wrong with them. I have a spot on my 84 between the fire box and chamber that a weld has cracked or something and you can see fire through it but even that's not that big a deal grinder and welder and it can be fixed pretty quick and we are still using it the way it is. As for the Lang site I wouldn't worry whether the guy has ever posted on it or not I've never even been to it


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

I just spoke with the seller, Im probably going to take a look at it tomorrow.  He says its in great shape, garage kept 90% of the time.  Only problem with it is he said the bolt on the vent is broken off because it got hot and the metal expanded.    Does that seem right?   Can you overheat the firebox and cause any kind of damage?


----------



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

The vent?  The air damper in the firebox?  Wouldn't think the stack would get hot enough to break a bolt.   If that is the case you may want to make sure nothing is warped to bad that you don't get a good seal.  Like Pineywoods said maybe bring a flashlight and some old clothes so you can look and see light between the welds.  Shouldn't have any movement in the welds at all.  Make sure the bearings are greased and they don't get hot when you pull it a ways.

Good luck,  let us know what you find.

Al


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

The bolt to the damper on the side of the firebox.   Thanks for the tip on flashlight check.

How do I check bearings?  I have no idea.  Never was much of a mechanic.


----------



## alblancher (May 8, 2011)

It is more of a precaution then anything else.  As long as they didn't get hot (warped) from not having grease in them and being pulled long distances they should be ok.  Before you pull it bring a grease gun and pump them full of grease,  If water comes out that means they where pulled through a flood and may need to be repacked.   The best way to check is when you move the smoker pull for a couple of miles then jump out and touch the rims and hub.  If too hot to keep you fingers on for any length of time they need to be serviced.  Just don't pull the trailer if the hubs get hot, nothing good comes from it.

I wouldn't think they are sealed.  If there is no grease connection on the hub all bets are off!


----------



## pineywoods (May 8, 2011)

I doubt there are grease fittings stock from the factory. The best way to find out if the bearings are good is take a jack and jack it up and see if the wheels have play in them up and down or sideways. If you are going to tow it much I would stop by a parts store or Walmart and get a set of buddy bearings (I think that's what they call them) just pop off one of the grease caps and make sure you get the right size then it's simple to keep them greased. Not sure what bolt you are talking about maybe ask him to take a pic and send it to you then post it so we can see what he's talking about


----------



## atcnick (May 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!  I appreciate the help

The bold that holds the damper wheel/door in place.


----------



## pineywoods (May 8, 2011)

If it's just that bolt it's no biggie just cut it off and replace it. Good luck I hope you can work out a deal the guy may take less once you get there you know the saying cash talks. I really like my Lang and wouldn't think of getting rid of it. The size is a bit much at times but it sure is nice to have when you need it


----------



## atcnick (May 9, 2011)

What is an acceptable amount of rust I should expect on a little over one year old Lang 84?


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

I thought you said, he said it was kept out of the weather?  Should be surface rust only where the firebox burned the paint.  If you have rust more then skin deep it probably wasn't as well taken care of as he said it was.


----------



## atcnick (May 9, 2011)

He did.  I haven't seen it yet, I'm on my way.  Was justwondering what the normal amount would be.  Thanks.


----------



## hardslicer (May 9, 2011)

sounds like you are moving on up to the big city........good luck!


----------



## shooterrick (May 9, 2011)

I had a bolt break on my Lang Damper on the left side of the firebox.  It does happen.  It is also an easy fix.


----------



## atcnick (May 9, 2011)

Got it!!!!


----------



## callahan4life (May 9, 2011)

It looks good! Now hurry home and get to smoking!!!!!!


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

Looks brand new, congratulations on the great find.


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2011)

Looks great congrats


----------



## atcnick (May 10, 2011)

Just made it home!  That was a fun round trip to Houston and back.  Im beat and off to bed.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Fine Looking Smoker...

Now get it all smokey and lots of qview of it full...


----------



## atcnick (May 10, 2011)

Here's some pics I took this morning with the regular camera. There is some surface rust on it but I think the flash on the cam made it look worse. Been trying to drill out the broken bolt to one of the dampers for a while with my 18v cordless. Pain in the....! Any suggestions?


----------



## atcnick (May 10, 2011)

Now I gotta figure out how to take care of it and what if anything to do about the existing rust.  Should I reaseason?  Anything else?


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2011)

Personally I would wire brush any rust on the inside then pressure wash it then immediately light a fire in the firebox to dry everything then I would re season it. I believe there are instructions on the Lang site on exactly how to season it. As for the outside not long ago I wire brushed my whole smoker and repainted it that would be up to you maybe just do the firebox and warming cabinet or maybe nothing at all till it gets worse than it is now.

As for the bolt find a friend with a set of torches or hit a local welding shop and ask them to cut it off


----------



## atcnick (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Pineywoods!!!

Would you remove the old seasoning/grease too?  I guess just soap and water???

Thanks,
nick
 


Pineywoods said:


> Personally I would wire brush any rust on the inside then pressure wash it then immediately light a fire in the firebox to dry everything then I would re season it. I believe there are instructions on the Lang site on exactly how to season it. As for the outside not long ago I wire brushed my whole smoker and repainted it that would be up to you maybe just do the firebox and warming cabinet or maybe nothing at all till it gets worse than it is now.
> 
> As for the bolt find a friend with a set of torches or hit a local welding shop and ask them to cut it off


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2011)

Nick if a decent pressure washer doesn't take it off I wouldn't worry about it. I bought my Lang used as well and I did the pressure washer thing and re seasoned. On the Lang website you'll see the instructions for steam cleaning the inside using the smoker itself to do it. You can do that either after doing a smoke or before starting a smoke. Personally I leave mine dirty with all the grease protecting the everything and when I go to use it again I heat it up and scrape the big stuff then steam it. I don't use mine all the time so if I cleaned it after each use I'd still have to clean the dust and stuff off it before using it again anyhow


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2011)

congrats on yer new (to you) rig!


----------

